
Ask HN: Why can't Apple sue CelleBrite for DMCA violation - mandarlimaye
I believe DMCA has protections against firmware hacking .. Can Apple pursue this course to compel CelleBrite to divulge their hack?
======
mandarlimaye
[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Digital_Millennium_Copyright_A...](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Digital_Millennium_Copyright_Act)

